# Detailing World Asia



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all members of Detailing world, I m glad to announced the launching of DW Asia. It was held at Thailand, WAC.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*passion in work*

Time is 24 hours. Is the passion that drive me to serve DW to spread and bring all detailer and traders onboard. Hope i can share more and contribute my thougths and experiences.:lol:



Gheezer said:


> Congratulations Alfred, Where do you find the time?


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Big Congratulations Alfred...looking forward ....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Youre a credit to DW Father :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate. The nano gloss spray sealant is a revelation.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looked like everyone attending had a blast


----------

